# Enclosure Advice for CSS Quartet 10 Subwoofer kit



## huy5005 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I just received the kit. . I would like ask for your advices. First, I want to alter the dimension of the box to : Width = 14 inch, Height = 18, Depth = 24 while keeping the same internal volume. I want to place the two passive drives at the bottom. In fact, i want to have my sub look similar to CSS SDX10 Ported Build Thread. My question is, does the gravity affect the overall audio performance of the sub? Thanks


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Both passives on the bottom? Really? With that setup you won't get the cancellation effect that mounting the PRs on opposite side gives.


----------



## huy5005 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I am very new in this hobby. In fact this is my first diy speaker. I will google more about the dual passive radiator design... before making my own sub. Again... Thanks.


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

To answer one of your questions, no, gravity won't affect the performance of the sub.

Why do you want to have the passives on the bottom? Is it the WAF?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I want to place the two passive drives at the bottom.


Do you mean down firing PR's?


​


----------



## robseyes (Aug 30, 2006)

Downfiring passives won't work. There is nothing to prevent their suspensions from sagging & losing valuable xmax.:doh: You could downfire the driver though.


----------



## huy5005 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your advices.... wow..........:T


----------



## huy5005 (Jan 18, 2010)

I finally decide to build a sub with the dimension Width = 14 inch, Height = 18, Depth = 22. I will keep the location of the drives the same at the original design. ( main driver in front , and 2 radiator on the sides - to cancel out the vibration.). I hope it doesn't alter the sound quality that the original design meant to be. Please give me your expert opinions. Please keep in mind i have little knowledge about this field :-( . Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

As long as your box dimensions have the same net volume the sub will perform as expected.


----------



## huy5005 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Mike


----------

